# Fu*king Shite Audi!



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Went to Audi today to purchase a locking wheel nut key. I had lost mine the other day and needed to adjust my coilovers desperately.

Ordered it on Thursday morning (9am) and the guy on the phone said it would be there the next day.

Pulled into Audi - No parking. So went to park at the back where they put the cars requiring servicing. Just as I went to get out, someone came out and said "this car is not booked in so please remove it", I told him that I was getting a part and would be 5 minutes tops. He said if I didnt remove it, then he would ask the manager to not proceed with any sale unless I complied.

Jumped up little shit.

Couple this with the shite service I got when inside the dealership and a 20 minute wait to get the part - bloody shite service.

No wonder car sales are down. People who work there are just retards. Through and Through.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

please name and shame the dealership.

write to the sales manager and the dealer principle.

buy your next car elsewhere and get your current one serviced by the local independent.

tossers.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If its Northampton i can't fault there service always first class best dealership i have found by far.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I would have left it where it was and said OK get the manager so I can complain about your attitude to a customer twat!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

fishface said:


> I would have left it where it was and said OK get the manager so I can complain about your attitude to a customer twat!


+1 I presume it was Wayside in Bletchley?? if so they are hopeless, they parts guys all hide out in the office at the back and when you want anything you have to wait ages for one of them, even when they know you are there. I go to TPS just up the road from them  and easier to get to from your work to .

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Wasn't Northampton. Gd old Milton Keynes dealer.

I think a complaint is on the cards!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You cant even got my loca lAudi dealers parts department to answer the phone


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You cant even got my loca lAudi dealers parts department to answer the phone


Could be all out moonlighting as traffic wardens :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah I keep forgetting about TPS to be honest Charlie.

Its just stupid that they are like that. I mean for god sake - I am paying a premium for something pretty worthless and costs less then 50 pence to make! - A locking wheel socket!!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

hooting_owl said:


> please name and shame the dealership.
> 
> write to the sales manager and the dealer principle.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Charlie said:


> +1 I presume it was Wayside in Bletchley?? if so they are hopeless, they parts guys all hide out in the office at the back and when you want anything you have to wait ages for one of them, even when they know you are there. I go to TPS just up the road from them  and easier to get to from your work to .
> 
> Charlie


Oh mate, dont them little pricks get on your TITS!! I tried to get a new fuel tank cover the other day from them and they "coudln't find it" on ETKA (or whotever its called these days). Despite me giving them the part number, the diagram and then exactly which page in ETKA it can be found on!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Can only add to this.

Portsmouth Audi have been quite good in the past for parts etc. Not so today.

Dipstick tube. Audi price: £9.07
GSF price: £1.88 (-TTOC discount)

GSF is less than a mile from the stealer. I know where I'll be going.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Wasn't Northampton. Gd old *Milton Keynes* dealer.
> 
> I think a complaint is on the cards!


My picture of Milton Keynes, dual carrageway + round abouts, 1 shopping centre for EVERYTHING, round abouts, more round abouts, a few daewoo gti, a theatre of some sorts, a round about and a chippy.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't Northampton. Gd old *Milton Keynes* dealer.
> ...


Not far off apart from the Daepoos :lol: .

Charlie


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The main reason for there poor service is im afraid down to usuall in this country Lack of a decent wage and audi profiteering! I was almost embarrased when talking to my local parts guy when he told me he struggled to get £250 for 5 and a hallf days work and that is a main dealers and he is a parts manager  My local dealers service within the parts department (wouldn`t go near the service department) has been fantastic and so helpfull and i know its no excuse but it seems trying to get a decent service for anything these days is getting harder :-|


----------

